# DECA DURABOLIN+dianabol for firrst cicle



## komandos (Feb 13, 2009)

hi

i like to do my first cicle with deca and dianabol:

1week. dbol 10mg/day 100mg deca /week

2.dbol 20mg/day 100mg deca /week

3.dbol 25mg/day 100mg deca /week

4.dbol 25mg/day 100mg deca /week

5.dbol 20mg/day 100mg deca /week

6.dbol 10mg/day 100mg deca /week

pct :

after 9 week:

clomid 100/100/50/50

nolvadex 20/20/20/20

i'm 22

70kg

178cm

2 years training

is good ths cicle ? for beginer

thanks


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

If your going to inject deca, why not get some Test as well and inject that too?


----------



## komandos (Feb 13, 2009)

i think is to much 3 steroids for me and i like to do safely cicle  . at the moment i have only this : deca and dbol.

(sory for the bаd english  )

thanks


----------



## Graham24 (Jul 28, 2008)

IMO from what i have been told, a first cycle for a beginner should be just Test, Deca shutdown is very harsh and not good for a beginner.

Maybe a 10 week cycle @ 500mg PW of Test E


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

komandos said:


> i think is to much 3 steroids for me and i like to do safely cicle  . at the moment i have only this : deca and dbol.
> 
> (sory for the bаd english  )
> 
> thanks


So why ask?


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

komandos said:


> i think is to much 3 steroids for me and i like to do safely cicle  . at the moment i have only this : deca and dbol.
> 
> (sory for the bаd english  )
> 
> thanks


only do 1 steroid then................test:tongue:


----------



## komandos (Feb 13, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> So why ask?


thanks for the advice...

i will do testosteron but i haven't 

i ask if is posible with deca and dbol witn min side efects 

thanks bro


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

komandos said:


> thanks for the advice...
> 
> i will do testosteron but i haven't
> 
> ...


No Deca and D-bol is a rubbish cycle.

Use either, Test on its own. Or Deca and Test.

Or D-bol on its own.


----------



## komandos (Feb 13, 2009)

ok... i replace deca with testosteron depo...

1week. dbol 10mg/day 250mg test/week

2.dbol 20mg/day 250mg test /week

3.dbol 25mg/day 250mg test /week

4.dbol 25mg/day 250mg test /week

5.dbol 20mg/day 250mg test /week

6.dbol 10mg/day 250mg test /week

1-8 nolvadex 10mg/day

pct :

after 8 week:

clomid 100/100/50/50

nolvadex 20/20/20/20

this is ok now?

i will sell this deca.....


----------



## hazard_mkd (Feb 12, 2009)

a better cycle would be

d-bol from wk1-wk4 at lets say 30mg's...

and testosterone enanthate from wk1-wk8 at 500mg's (biweekly injections)

and then from week 10.. the PCT protocol..

running only 6wks of testosterone wont do much good.. noticable effects start after week 4-5... so just when the test is starting to kick in, you end the cycle..

... i'd save the deca.. you'd be running a second cycle in no time .. lol


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

komandos said:


> ok... i replace deca with testosteron depo...
> 
> 1week. dbol 10mg/day 250mg test/week
> 
> ...


you will propbably make decent gains on this with it being your first cycle there.

is no hard and fast rules just recomendations . some will say 250mg of test a week isnt enough personaly i would have 500mg but its your choice , if you research this site there are a few who have run test at 250mg per week if you went with 500mg there is no need to split the shots you can still inject once a week


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Deca and Dbol is a classic mass cycle. You will make solid gains on this as long as diet and training are sorted.

As Dan Duchaine said, "if you can't grow on Deca/Dbol, you can't grow on anything."

I would personally run the Dbol at 30mg (split dose 3 times a day with meals to avoid stomach problems) for 6 weeks.

I would run the Deca for a further 10-12 weeks. PCT starts 3weeks after the last shot of Deca


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LittleChris said:


> Deca and Dbol is a classic mass cycle. You will make solid gains on this as long as diet and training are sorted.
> 
> Classic Mass cycle? Solid gains? Of what water and biatch tits?
> 
> ...


Dude that is awful advise IMO


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 6, 2009)

Test only for first cycle mate, listen to the more experianced users, dont **** your body up!


----------



## komandos (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks my friends...

i like advice frome real users of steroid... becaus i know that this thing is not coca cola...


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

komandos said:


> thanks my friends...
> 
> i like advice frome real users of steroid... becaus i know that this thing is not coca cola...


you gota be stupid to inject coca cola into ya:laugh:


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Deca and Dbol is a classic mass cycle. You will make solid gains on this as long as diet and training are sorted.
> 
> As Dan Duchaine said, "if you can't grow on Deca/Dbol, you can't grow on anything."
> 
> ...


I agree that is terrible advice mate, Why would you suggest the thread starter to do this? :stupid:


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Dbol or Tbol for a first cycle, nice and easy- cant really go wrong and if you have some kind of reaction then its out your system in 1 day.

Deca stay away from for now-- can cause all kinds of problems that may have you grasping for other meds you might not have.

Test at 250-500mg if you are confident at injecting yourself, but if you start having gyno problems or any other unforseen issues like blood pressure etc then you are going to have to ride it out or grab emergency meds for 3 weeks

so i say if you dont know much and its your first cycle stick to the orals.


----------



## komandos (Feb 13, 2009)

GTT said:


> Dbol or Tbol for a first cycle, nice and easy- cant really go wrong and if you have some kind of reaction then its out your system in 1 day.
> 
> Deca stay away from for now-- can cause all kinds of problems that may have you grasping for other meds you might not have.
> 
> ...


it's not bad idea!!!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Dude that is awful advise IMO


You can control water retention to a degree through diet and an AI- the nature of the meds will lead to water retention though and this helps with the gains.

If you don't want water, then don't run these sorts of meds.

I personally haven't run those meds, but I know those who have and have been pleased with the gains. That is proof enough that they work.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I have personally run Deca and Dbol only for a course for 10 weeks and recieved good gains!

PCT is crucial though to help prevent Deca dick. Which I failed on haha


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

Decca and dbol was a classic stack years back. Test is better, but if you have those meds why not use them. I would increase the doses of both though.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Damo j said:


> Decca and dbol was a classic stack years back. Test is better, but if you have those meds why not use them. I would increase the doses of both though.


Agree totally! It was a big course used in the 70's and very common. Don't knock it till you tried it ay!?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes exactly. Seems many people think you need Test for every cycle..


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Yes exactly. Seems many people think you need Test for every cycle..


Test is important for every cycle if you like being able to get hard ons!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Big Scouse said:


> Test is important for every cycle if you like being able to get hard ons!


Some people won't have a problem with libido on Deca/Dbol though


----------



## offshore1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,i am wanting to start a course of 6 weeks for each stacked above(injec for the deca and oral for the dbol. I was wondering what doses to start on until the end? One problem i have is that i work offshore on the oil rigs so taking the deca is out the question out there for 2 weeks. i do a 2 weeks rotation out there( 2 weeks there and 2 at home).

So what im saying is am i gonna see good results from the lack of deca for 2 weeks or shall i just go with the dbol?

I was planning to start the course of both when i first get home for 2 weeks and take another inject the day before i go and keep taking the dbol when im out there.

Any help thx?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LittleChris said:


> You can control water retention to a degree through diet and an AI- the nature of the meds will lead to water retention though and this helps with the gains.
> 
> If you don't want water, then don't run these sorts of meds.
> 
> I personally haven't run those meds, but I know those who have and have been pleased with the gains. That is proof enough that they work.


Then what are you doing suggesting the someone else does?

It really winds me up when people post on threads they have no experience. Please don't do it, you could really upset some ones health.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Then what are you doing suggesting the someone else does?
> 
> It really winds me up when people post on threads they have no experience. Please don't do it, you could really upset some ones health.


I agree if you havn't performed it yourself then who are you to say whether its good or not. I for one HAVE done those meds and did experience Deca dick but not too bad seeing as I did a course of Deca and Dbol for 10 weeks - Actually ran the deca for a further 2 weeks.

Suprisingly enough I was advised this course by a legend who you know MagicTorch. If interested PM me.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Goose said:


> Agree totally! It was a big course used in the 70's and very common. Don't knock it till you tried it ay!?


Com'on! I'm all for using classic approaches to training, heavy weights, whole foods etc, but when it comes to gear I think we have moved on a few steps since the 60,70,80's. We have plenty more meds available, better for gains and better for keeping those gains.

Lets not forget this is the OP's first cycle so his use of PCT and AI's etc is not going to be great - as you admitted yours wasn't on your first cycle!


----------



## komandos (Feb 13, 2009)

sawpalmeto can help in pct???


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Com'on! I'm all for using classic approaches to training, heavy weights, whole foods etc, but when it comes to gear I think we have moved on a few steps since the 60,70,80's. We have plenty more meds available, better for gains and better for keeping those gains.
> 
> Lets not forget this is the OP's first cycle so his use of PCT and AI's etc is not going to be great - as you admitted yours wasn't on your first cycle!


Yes but im not advising the OP to do this course as such. Its more aimed at the people who slate deca and dbol only cycles when they havn't even run it themselves. Yes I understand we have far advanced since the 70's but for people to say deca and dbol is a no no when they havn't tried it is stupid.


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Goose said:


> Yes but im not advising the OP to do this course as such. Its more aimed at the people who slate deca and dbol only cycles when they havn't even run it themselves. Yes I understand we have far advanced since the 70's but for people to say deca and dbol is a no no when they havn't tried it is stupid.


Why would anyone want to try something that could shut you down hard when there are a lot better cycles out there than that with research to prove it just because dan duchaine says so does not make it any better.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Big Scouse said:


> Why would anyone want to try something that could shut you down hard when there are a lot better cycles out there than that with research to prove it just because dan duchaine says so does not make it any better.


I didn't do a cycle of Deca and Dbol because Dan Duchaine said so, in fact i've never even heard of the guy!

Whos to say it will shut you down hard? Thats just based on a number of findings but you can never say it will always happen. I know a few guys who have done it and havn't noticed any problems and got good solid gains from the course. Everyone is different. Yes it may shut some people down hard but not everyone.


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Goose said:


> I didn't do a cycle of Deca and Dbol because Dan Duchaine said so, in fact i've never even heard of the guy!
> 
> Whos to say it will shut you down hard? Thats just based on a number of findings but you can never say it will always happen. I know a few guys who have done it and havn't noticed any problems and got good solid gains from the course. Everyone is different. Yes it may shut some people down hard but not everyone.


I think the majority of people out there that do this cycle will encounter problems with this cycle because deca will stay in the system 20 times longer than d-bol so after a day or two there are no remains of d-bol left and sh!t loads of deca which will shut you down eventually, As for dan duchaine he is a steriod guru that came up with this cycle IN THE 70'S i think science and research have moved on since then.


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Komandos, IMO Keep it simple...

This is your first course, why stack 2 compounds, 10 weeks Test E would serve you well, 500mg...., train hard, eat clean and well and you are sure to grow!

Someone mentioned earlier that 6 weeks is not long enough and I have to agree, with long acting esters by the time they kick in you will be coming off..

You PCT looks fine, so you could do WK 1-10 Test E 500mg Wk 13 start PCT.

Keep AI (Aromatise inhibitor) on hand in case you see signs of extra water retention, Gyno etc, to be safe you could run 0,5mg Armidex ed to be safe.


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

Big Scouse said:


> Why would anyone want to try something that could shut you down hard when there are a lot better cycles out there than that with research to prove it just because dan duchaine says so does not make it any better.


idk, but i know for sure one mate (possibly 2) who only did 1 cycle in life, no pct, keept most if not all the gains, never heard of duchaine, no gyno issues, had ****ty diet and erratic trainig schedules - and guess what - it was deca + dbol cycle - and gains were nothing short of excellent

i might do one meself just out of curiosity one day


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

7i7 said:


> idk, but i know for sure one mate (possibly 2) who only did 1 cycle in life, no pct, keept most if not all the gains, never heard of duchaine, no gyno issues, had ****ty diet and erratic trainig schedules - and guess what - it was deca + dbol cycle - and gains were nothing short of excellent
> 
> i might do one meself just out of curiosity one day


I am not disputing the fact that you would gain well off i never said that even once i said you will come into a whole load of problems with this cycle, the shutdown will be bad without a test base to control,As for dan duchaine do some research mate and google his name.


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

7i7 said:


> idk, but i know for sure one mate (possibly 2) who only did 1 cycle in life, no pct, keept most if not all the gains, never heard of duchaine, no gyno issues, had ****ty diet and erratic trainig schedules - and guess what - it was deca + dbol cycle - and gains were nothing short of excellent
> 
> i might do one meself just out of curiosity one day


Your first cycle will always be the best!


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

Big Scouse said:


> As for dan duchaine


well, i know who he was, they didnt :laugh:

problems.. yes, deca d1ck continued for some 4mths after, but gains permed?! this i find very odd


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Ive read on a few forums, respected mods and competive BB's reccomending a decca/d-bol cycle


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Goose said:


> Yes but im not advising the OP to do this course as such. Its more aimed at the people who slate deca and dbol only cycles when they havn't even run it themselves. Yes I understand we have far advanced since the 70's but for people to say deca and dbol is a no no when they havn't tried it is stupid.


Then why post on this thread!!! The OP IS asking for advise on his first cycle, Q: Do you think he should do D-bol and Deca as his first cycle? A: No!



walks said:


> Ive read on a few forums, respected mods and competive BB's reccomending a decca/d-bol cycle


Again do they recommend this as a first cycle? If so please link me to these forums posts I would love to see that, a competitive BB'er reccomending a newbie use such a strong anabolic with just d-bol.....

Guys this isn't a general debate as to which cycles are good or bad, this is a user who's grasp of English is not the best trying to decide which compounds to run for his FIRST CYCLE!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Deca and Dbol 10 weeks! Jeez man you will end up with a limp noodle.

You should add test in that cycle. But if this is your first cycle I would only recommend Test alone


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Com'on! I'm all for using classic approaches to training, heavy weights, whole foods etc, but when it comes to gear I think we have moved on a few steps since the 60,70,80's. We have plenty more meds available, better for gains and better for keeping those gains.
> 
> Lets not forget this is the OP's first cycle so his use of PCT and AI's etc is not going to be great - as you admitted yours wasn't on your first cycle!


 In fairness we have come a long way since the 70's 80's etc however would you like to tell me what's really changed.

Test was about long before d/bol and deca so why did it they champion that course then when they had test at their disposal? so why did it work then and not now? I did d/bol (pronabol 5) and deca for my first cycle and did 3 stone.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> If your going to inject deca, why not get some Test as well and inject that too?


Well as you state he is after a Yes or No answer. A: No



Magic Torch said:


> No Deca and D-bol is a rubbish cycle.
> 
> Use either, Test on its own. Or Deca and Test.
> 
> Or D-bol on its own.


I take it you for one have tried Deca and Dbol as a cycle then? As you state its a rubbish one you must of?!



Magic Torch said:


> Then why post on this thread!!! The OP IS asking for advise on his first cycle, Q: Do you think he should do D-bol and Deca as his first cycle? A: No!
> 
> Again do they recommend this as a first cycle? If so please link me to these forums posts I would love to see that, a competitive BB'er reccomending a newbie use such a strong anabolic with just d-bol.....
> 
> Guys this isn't a general debate as to which cycles are good or bad, this is a user who's grasp of English is not the best trying to decide which compounds to run for his FIRST CYCLE!


My post was relating to you saying Deca and Dbol is a rubbish cycle - It may not be as good as other cycles but you still get gains -Which I did.


----------



## komandos (Feb 13, 2009)

is nececary to use nolvadex during the cicle with dianabol/,deca/,test? example 10mg/day? for case...

and my friend racomand me sawpalmetto.... during the cicle and for pct.... is this ok???

thanks

i read max dose for deca durabolin in medicin is 50mg/month . i think 100mg/week wil be enough for first time...

to remeber all of you i'm 70 kg=154 pound

ciao


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

nibbsey said:


> In fairness we have come a long way since the 70's 80's etc however would you like to tell me what's really changed.
> 
> Test was about long before d/bol and deca so why did it they champion that course then when they had test at their disposal? so why did it work then and not now? I did d/bol (pronabol 5) and deca for my first cycle and did 3 stone.


Exactly. Some people like to think Test is needed for every cycle...


----------



## komandos (Feb 13, 2009)

and answer to my posts????? someone????? or


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

adlewar said:


> only do 1 steroid then................test:tongue:


First cycle just test 500mg a week 10-12 weeks followed by PCT.

Why do so many people ask this qestion???


----------



## komandos (Feb 13, 2009)

bigmitch69 said:


> First cycle just test 500mg a week 10-12 weeks followed by PCT.
> 
> Why do so many people ask this qestion???


all my friends who have used steroids says that: NO testosteron for first cicle...

and if i use dianabol and deca what will be???

100mg deca max 6 weeks

25 mg dianabol max 6weeks

is nececary to use nolvadex during the cicle with dianabol/,deca/,test? example 10mg/day? for case...

and my friend racomand me sawpalmetto.... during the cicle and for pct.... is this ok???

thanks

i read max dose for deca durabolin in medicin is 50mg/month . i think 100mg/week wil be enough for first time...

I LIKE ANSWER TO THIS QUESTIONS. I'M NOT INTERESTING ABOUT TESTOSTERON ECT...

IF KNOW SOMBODy TU ANSWER only tu this questions OK....


----------



## komandos (Feb 13, 2009)

and? or end?  D


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

komandos said:


> all my friends who have used steroids says that: NO testosteron for first cicle... fine, whatever :lol:
> 
> and if i use dianabol and deca what will be???
> 
> ...


your frinds told you to use deca/dbol, why didnt they thell you what dosage to use, eeh?


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

komandos said:


> all my friends who have used steroids says that: NO testosteron for first cicle...
> 
> and if i use dianabol and deca what will be???
> 
> ...


Do whatever you want, you don't seem to listen to the majority here who are giving you sound advice IMO..

6 week of Decca @ 100mg/wk will do nothing but probablly shut you down..

DBol with poor diet will make your face look like a football..

But Hey, Don't worry, Just ask your freind:cursing:


----------



## poacher (Dec 20, 2008)

I done a deca only cycle for 12 weeks my first cycle. I was having a 2ml shot 3 times a week good gains finished middle of january havnt lost anything feel great no pct


----------



## komandos (Feb 13, 2009)

ok my friend thanks for all.......... ciao

END.


----------

